# Is it possible to tell if a female cat has been spayed?



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I ask because a few days ago a young one showed up at the garage door. I made the dreadful mistake of feeding her some of my "famous" chicken soup. Mistake because each night she returns for more. She's obviously been somebody's pet; she's not feral and seems very healthy.

Since my "lapse of judgment", Bill's been sneaking her more of the "good stuff"; last night I put down my foot. "Your house is on the market; we can't have a cat. We can't afford a cat; we don't want a cat."

He agreed to be the Soup Nazi. "No soup for YOU".

Then she did it. Last night he opened the back door and saw her offering--a very dead mouse on the mat at the bottom of the steps. (He said she was grinning.)

In the 60 seconds he says it took for him to heat up soup, she'd devoured the mouse save a tiny piece of gut; she finished that before eating dinner.

I scolded him. His defense? "How could I not feed her? She earned it!"

I've assumed she's a neighbor's cat just out visiting but now I'm not so sure. We leave the door open for her to leave; every other morning she's been gone but, when I stepped into the garage, she emerged from the box Bill gave her, yawned, stretched and came up for some "loving".

So, is there any way to tell by physical inspection if she's been fixed? I felt around on her belly but am not sure where the "spot" would be and wasn't that concerned then; she doesn't mind being held so I can do a full inspection. She appears to be about a year old.

I need kittens like I need a cat--NOT!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Sometimes you can see a spay scar if you shave the belly (not fool-proof). The scar should be just a little "behind" the belly button towards the the pelvis (yup, cats have belly buttons too!). The belly button should be pretty flat, kind of roundish, usually a shade lighter than the other belly skin. The spay scar should be on the midline, maybe an inch or two long.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Unlike my 2 Himalayans in the past, I honestly think this cat would let me shave her without objecting; she doesn't mind being held "upside" down and rubbed. Her fur is very scarce at the last 3" towards her tail. If she was dumped, she was loved once.

I lost my "last cat" in 1988; I swear she committed suicide 2 years after DS was born. (We lived on a busy street; she chose a 25 MPH street to get hit by a car.) She was mine and I was hers; she went into a deep depression when he arrived. I swore I'd never get close to another feline after Magic but this one has her eyes and craves my attention--darnit, I won't tell her but she's winning my heart and her showing up unexpected and unwanted was eerie.

Fingers crossed she's been fixed; I do have a home for her regardless if she's not someone else's cat. When I am ready...she's such a sweetie!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Bill woke me up and said "hurry" so I did. This time I saw the mouse or mole or whatever she'd killed before she devoured it moments later. She's not hungry; she has food. Perfect farm kitty!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Sometimes you can even feel the scar if you feel very carefully. Some vets use unabsorbable sutures, which will leave a line of very rough little bumps along the spay incision.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Could you put up flyers to see if she belongs to someone? We lost a huge beautiful solid black cat once back in the '80s. He was an inside/outside cat. He would go out during the day and just be in and out all day. But at night he wanted in and slept with us. I have a picture of me on the sofa and him laying in my arms on his back. He did that every night.

One day DH let him out and he disappeared. We called him for weeks, checked all the roads to make sure he hadn't been hit by a car. Checked the humane sociaties. We neved did find him. He was very healthy so I know he didn't just go off to die. Once he got snake bit and he came in crying to me. I took him to the vet so if he had gotten hurt if he could of made it back he would have let me know.

We just hoped someone took him in, but there were lots of stray dogs in the area so I'm afraid he was killed by one.

Long story to say, make sure he doesn't belong to someone else in the area. Sometime they will find another home and go back and forth between the two.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Though I could rehome her easily, I won't until I'm certain she's not somebody's pet. (And she's done mousing at our house. 

It does seem strange that she shows up at dark every evening, eats then spends all night in the box. The garage door is open; she's free to leave.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

She's your cat. She picked YOU. You have no choice in this matter. She brings you gifts in exchange for food and shelter. Love her. That's all she asks of you.

If you can't see a scar, perhaps your vet can. After all, you do need to take your cat in for a check-up and rabies shot.

What's her name?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Gratz on your new kitty! Where are the pics? /smile


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Seriously, she has another home when the time comes--if it comes--a great home with another HT couple if she is truly not someone else's baby. Until then, we'll thoroughly enjoy our time with her; naming her would be so wrong in this case. Pictures? I posted one on CF but will repost it and another. (She keeps running up to you if you're holding the camera so I have many "blanks".)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Awww...she's looks like a very sweet girl.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like she is purring in that last picture. Love her and enjoy her.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Awwww...she's a sweety!


----------

